# Fighting Fantasy



## Ether's Bane (Dec 13, 2011)

The CYOA series even better than CYOA

I discovered it a few days ago, bought some of the books, and it. is. AMAZING.

Anyone else here who's a fan of this series?

(Oh, and massive props to anyone who can beat Creature of Havoc, House of Hell, or Crimson Tide - the three hardest books of the series)


----------

